# neighborhoods in Auckland area



## MrsRose (May 23, 2012)

For those who live or have lived in Auckland and/or surrounding areas...

What are some of the more favorable neighborhoods? Best for families...least crime...most beautiful...etc...?


----------



## kiwiemma (Nov 5, 2009)

Hi, well it does depend on how much you want to spend. 

Suburbs like Mt Eden, Epsom, Remuera and Parnell are very nice, expensive, have good secondary and primary schools, and are reasonably central. Places like Ponsonby, Grey Lynn, Westmere, Pt Chevalier, Herne Bay and St Mary's Bay are also nice, expensive, central but don't have great secondary schools. Sandringham, Balmoral, Royal Oak, Mt Albert are a bit further out, cheaper and still have pretty good schools. Eastern suburbs like Mission Bay, St Heliers, Glendowie are also worth looking at, although I'm not sure about the secondary schools. A lot of people in those eastern suburbs (and the more central ones) choose to send their children to private schools which are generally centered around the Epsom/Mt Eden/Remuera areas. 

i suggest you look at prices on TradeMe.co.nz and see which of those suburbs falls into your price bracket. West Auckland, the North Shore, and South Auckland are basically entirely different areas and I don't know anything about them really, maybe someone else can help.


----------



## MrsRose (May 23, 2012)

Me personally...I'd be mostly interested in neighborhoods that are farther outside of the "city" area. Away from the hustle and bustle and crowding of downtown area.


----------



## kiwiemma (Nov 5, 2009)

Might have been helpful if you'd said that in your first post, would have saved me a bit of time! None of those suburbs are "downtown", they are within easy commuting distance.


----------



## MrsRose (May 23, 2012)

Never any intention of wasting anyone's time. Besides, these threads are viewed by many more people than just those who write in them. And it seems many on this forum who are newcomers to NZ are interested in learning about the Auckland area, more often than not, the inner city area. So I'm sure everyone's input regarding all areas of Auckland will be helpful and informative to a variety of readers.


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

Hey - never a waste. There are many people out there who want to live more centrally, and they'll read the thread too. I would consider most of them in your list as 'central', Kiwiemma, as opposed to 'outer suburbs'.
I'd also say that 'downtown' in Auckland still means (generally) leafy suburbs with low(ish) density housing. It's only in CBD that you'd find high rise apartments, for example.


----------



## epicgb (Aug 8, 2012)

I lived in Parnell for a year, its very close to the city centre but doesnt feel like it! It is a very european style laid back part of auckland. I worked in Mount Eden and there and round that area are very green quiet neighborhoods but only a 5-10 min drive to the city centre. Mission Bay is the place they always show on TV, its a proper sandy beach resort and lovely neighborhood but again..... Only a 5-10 min drive to city centre!


----------

